# Wooster Silver Tip Brushes



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

Anyone else try these out or use them?
For a "semi-professional" brush, it paints better than a lot of "professional" brushes I've used.:thumbsup:
opinions?


----------



## 88dblifestyle (Dec 4, 2009)

CyberKlown28 said:


> Anyone else try these out or use them?
> For a "semi-professional" brush, it paints better than a lot of "professional" brushes I've used.:thumbsup:
> opinions?


I haven't tried that one, but my friend have that...:thumbup:


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

88dblifestyle said:


> I haven't tried that one, but my friend have that...:thumbup:


^__^ <3

it beats every purdy brush for sure...


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

CyberKlown28 said:


> ^__^ <3
> 
> it beats every purdy brush for sure...


thats not really a hard feat to beat lol


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

Well from my experience purdy's are like....
a lot better than the bad brushes
and a lot worse than the good brushes
*_*
in the middle kind of

Well I think Wooster Silver Tips are worth a try ._.
my favorite brush so far. (still haven't gotten a corona yet but yeah)
and the 2 1/2 angled one I like is around 8 dollars...
so its not expensive or anything ._.


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

http://www.thepaintstore.com/Wooster_Professional_Brushes_s/81.htm

Yay they got the silver tips on that site now. right on the first page for wooster too <3


----------



## Dbo (Nov 29, 2009)

The Corona Excalibur Chinex is a great brush and cleans up quick and easy.
Yeah the Wooster Silver Tip is nice for the price.Hard to beat:thumbup:


----------



## CyberKlown28 (Nov 24, 2009)

Dbo said:


> The Corona Excalibur Chinex is a great brush and cleans up quick and easy.
> Yeah the Wooster Silver Tip is nice for the price.Hard to beat:thumbup:


I know, I want an excalibur ._.

Silver Tip is definitely amazing for its price <3333333333333333

imo, only brushes that could have a chance to even be better would be the ultra pro firm and the corona brushes.(both of which i haven't tried yet sadly)


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Dbo said:


> The Corona Excalibur Chinex is a great brush and cleans up quick and easy.


+1 stupid minimum character limit.


----------

